# Netherlands: From city to city, town to town



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I was organizing my photo archive, collection all the files from different HDs to store them together. What I noticed that I often took pictures of Dutch cities that I really never posted before. Either because I didn't take enough to create a separate thread per city, or because I didn't have the time to do something with them. 

In this thread I will post old and new pictures from all over the country. Showcasing several cities that you might all know, but there will also be more then enough room for the smaller cities that you might have never seen. 

I you will enjoy the photo's.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Let's start of with the city in the eastern province of Gelderland.

*Zutphen*



I lived here for a while when I young kid, long before I took these pictures in 2010.



IMG_1482 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1483 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1487 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1493 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1497 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1498 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1506 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1510 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1512 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1520 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1536 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1539 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1559 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1560 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Just outside of Zutphen you will find one of the smallest cities in the Netherlands. Bronkhorst with a population of around 150 was awarded with city rights in 1482, but that didn't result into a growth of it's population. It always remained just a small village.



IMG_1566 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1568 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1570 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1572 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1580 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1582 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1584 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Next stop, one of the cities in the Southeast of the Netherlands right on border with Germany.

*Venlo*

September 2015



IMG_9735 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9739 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9743 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9746 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9767 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9769 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9779 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9802 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9829 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9842 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9854 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9877 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9909 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9911 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9945 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9953 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful, very nice photos from Netherlands :cheers:


----------



## renroz (Feb 21, 2016)

Pretty crowded in Venlo. Didn't thought it was that kind of city.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

There was a festival going on, but even without anything special going on Venlo still attracts a lot of shoppers. It's a popular cheap shopping destination for Germans, a large part of the visitors come from across the border.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Another batch from Venlo


IMG_0018 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0036 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0079 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0089 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0096 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0110 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0119 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0142 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0153 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0066 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0165 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0198 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0320 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0322 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0326 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The train to Germany


IMG_0334 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It seems you can show almost any city in Netherlands and they all look nice and charming with the typical Dutch architecture and pedestrian streets. And you can easily explore much, since the country is so small in size. Interesting with a city with only 150 inhabitants! :lol:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

From the old to the new.

*Almere* 

I took these pictures of the city center of this new town on a cold summer day in July 2011. It's basically a suburb of Amsterdam, located east of the capital in the reclaimed land in our youngest province Flevoland. Construction of the city started in 1975, 8 years after the land was created in the former Zuiderzee. About 10 years ago the original city center was already up for a make-over. The pictures show the newly created hart of the city. 



IMG_4884 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4887 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4888 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4892 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4903 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_4908 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4913 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4918 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4931 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4933 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_4938 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4946 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4950 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4957 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4962 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_4963 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4967 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4979 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4984 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4996 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful mix of architecture and I love that meadow with a herd of cows just within the city.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Nijmegen*

January 2015


This city on the river Waal in Gelderland is built on a hill wich was created during one of the last ice ages. It's one of the oldest cities in the Netherlands, as it already was a big settlement in the Roman times when it was located close to the Limes, the northern border of the Roman Empire. But there's nothing left of those times, the oldest buildings are still ancient but not 2,000 years old. A large part of the city was also destroyed during the war in 1944. First by an allied bomb raid and later during operation Market Garden. 



IMG_6124 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6128 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6129 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6133 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6137 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6140 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6160 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6247 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6249 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6259 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6273 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6276 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6279 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6308 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6313 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6321 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6323 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6324 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Surprisingly neat. The architecture is handsome too!


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Beautiful. Looking forward to more updates :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> *Surprisingly neat.* The architecture is handsome too!


 Serious? The Netherlands is probably the neatest country in the world. Their cities are so congenial with beautiful old and striking new architecture too. Especially love the details in the old architecture. :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Well seeing how Belgium is just around the corner it is surprising!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^^ With Dutch cities most of the time being so organized I always enjoy visiting the more chaotic Belgium cities. And it's not just Belgium, if you cross the eastern border you find that the German also have a completely different atmosphere. 

With other European borders there seems to be a bit more overlap between architecture between the countries.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Njimegen seems as nice and charming as the rest Dutch cities. A city that really stands out is Rotterdam though, with it's more North American large scale architecture and skyscrapers. :lol:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Njimegen seems as nice and charming as the rest Dutch cities. A city that really stands out is Rotterdam though, with it's more North American large scale architecture and skyscrapers. :lol:


yes,rotterdam is my favorite city.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Amsterdam*

March 2016

Western suburbs, mostly from above. A side of the capital that you usually don't see in picture series. 


Osdorp


IMG_7420 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7448 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7459 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7466 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7497 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7571 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

A different perspective.

De Baarsjes neighborhood in Old West. 


IMG_7626 by Momo1435, on Flickr


View towards Sloterdijk


IMG_7631 by Momo1435, on Flickr

De Zuidas (south axis) high rise district skyline. 


IMG_7645 by Momo1435, on Flickr


View towards new West, the Overtoomse Veld


IMG_7654 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Flats along the A10 ringroad, the border between old and new Amsterdam West.


IMG_7661 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

More social housing in Overtoomse Veld.


IMG_7670 by Momo1435, on Flickr



More old west, spot the Westermoskee (West Mosque)


IMG_7694 by Momo1435, on Flickr



IMG_7723 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7727 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely shots..... I particularly love those charming little towns, they're so neat.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Roosendaal*

April 2014

Roosendaal is a city 77.000 strong population in the province of Noord Brabant. 

A large station for the city of this size, that's because it's the border station on the line to Antwerp, Belgium. 


IMG_4164 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4200 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4201 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4204 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The new part of the city center.


IMG_4211 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4212 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4221 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4223 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4231 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

One of the most noticable spots in the city is the Passage. 


IMG_4236 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4240 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4243 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4259 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4261 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Back at the station one hour later. With train to Antwerp just before departure. 


IMG_4291 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## villasophiacimacan (Mar 11, 2016)

*Nice Pictures*

amazing photos


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The vintage galleria seems really nice! And the sheriff car too.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Alphen aan den Rijn*

March 2016

An evening walk through the northern suburbs of this very suburban town in the north of South Holland province. The themes of this part are repetition and symmetry. Which pretty much describes the urban planning of the post 2nd world war Dutch suburban neighborhoods.



IMG_0321 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0328 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0352 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0355 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0370 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0373 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0388 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0384 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0394 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0402 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0412 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0431 by Momo1435, on Flickr

The neighborhood just ends here, farmlands lay beyond the last residential street.


IMG_0461 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Canals are also clear borders between suburbia and the country side. 


IMG_0480 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0489 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0495 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0507 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0546 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0557 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0570 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0592 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool shots and I particularly like that old windmill photo.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Eindhoven*

The largest city in the province of Noord-Brabant, home of the Philips company. It also has the most high rises in the southern Netherlands.

These pictures were taken in early April 2016.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2085 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2125 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2136 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2150 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2154 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2162 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2191 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2203 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2208 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2233 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2229 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2251 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2260 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2263 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2274 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2295 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2301 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2307 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2332 by Momo1435, on Flickr

To be continued


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Continuing in Eindhoven.

The Strijp S area used to be a large industrial area for the electronica company Philips. It's now being turned into a hip mixed used neighborhood. The old large buildings are being transformed into spaces for creative enterprises and new houses are being constructed in between.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2394 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2346 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2412 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2418 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2437 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2443 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2446 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2537 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2557 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2600 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2662 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Continuing in Eindhoven


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2687 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2727 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2738 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2740 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2758 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2837 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2867 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2875 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2910 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2922 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2950 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2956 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*The Hague*

The capital of the Province of Zuid Holland, home to our national government and our royal family.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The skyline of the Beatrixkwartier high rise area.


IMG_1932 by Momo1435, on Flickr



IMG_1981 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5643 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Wijnhavenkwartier district and Central Station district, home to several government buildings. 


IMG_1834 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0764 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4222 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Netherlands :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

More from my evening stroll through the northern suburbs of Alphen aan den Rijn in March 2016. This time it's a part with a lots of flats that were originally 100% social housing, but many of the apartments have been sold by the housing corporation to the occupants. 



IMG_0653 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0679 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0715 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0762 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0794 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0807 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0812 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0849 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0884 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0905 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0907 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0942 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Hague


IMG_7348 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7334 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7344 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Going outside of the cities and towns there's still lots of green space. It's no wild untouched nature, there's always human activity close by. It's also all man made, no part of the Netherlands is untouched. The green "polders" around Alphen aan den Rijn where I took the next couple of pictures are all landscapes created by humans. 


*The Green Hart of Holland *


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0042 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0057 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0062 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6966 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The church of de Meije, 1 small village which is split in the middle by the border of the provinces of Zuid Holland and Utrecht.



IMG_7005 by Momo1435, on Flickr


P1020282 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Rural skyscraper, the water tower of the Meije can be seen from the flat open landscape all around this local landmark.


P1020290 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The sun goes down over the Nieuwkoopse Plassen lakes. A series of smaller lakes which where created after the peat soil was dug out during the 17th century. Usually these lakes were reclaimed later on, but some of them remained. Now it's a nature reserve, with lakes and moorlands. In the background the telecom tower of Alphen aan den Rijn. 


P1020294 by Momo1435, on Flickr


P1020330 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great sunset! And yes, I love The Hague, my favourite Dutch city! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Almelo*

This city is located in the Twente region in the Overijssel province. It's a post industrial town, with the Textile industry gone it now has a reputation to be a very boring town. One of it's most famous citizens, a comedian once made this roughly translated quote about this town. The traffic light goes from red to green, in Almelo there's always something interesting to be seen.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

One of the old factories, transformed to a new function


IMG_1001 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The new town hall


IMG_1035 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1054 by Momo1435, on Flickr


On a sunday morning there's indeed not much interesting going on.



IMG_1068 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Almelo continued

It also has a small historic part.


IMG_1081 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1091 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1100 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1117 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1132 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Signs of liveliness at other moments, just not on Sunday morning. 


IMG_1152 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1158 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1159 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1160 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1164 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Just outside of the center of the tower there's this castle. 


IMG_1273 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1271 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1276 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1280 by Momo1435, on Flickr


De Grote Kerk, the large church


IMG_1310 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1314 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

But this is also Almelo, the area around the former town hall, which is typical for the ugly side of Dutch cities 


IMG_1345 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1347 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1348 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1387 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1388 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice; keep them coming kay:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Sittard*


This is an old city in the province Zuid Limburg.

I visited this town on a misty Saturday morning exactly 1 month ago. The reason why I went there because it was one of the 3 of the 50 largest Dutch municipalities that I hadn't visited yet. 

It's an old city with a rich catholic history, which becomes clear from the churches and the old monasteries.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The main shopping street linking the station with the historical center.


IMG_5384 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5397 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5408 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5431 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5436 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Just outside the old city a new central complex is almost completed. It houses several institutions like a "vocational" university, a movie theater, library and a museum. 


IMG_5437 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5449 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5455 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5467 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Park between the new and old city.


IMG_5494 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## pattern153 (Mar 17, 2016)

Wooooooow! THANK YOU 10000 times for such beautiful pictures. Netherlands is wonderful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, momo :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Amsterdam*


And we move from a small village to the capital, with a walk through the popular Amsterdam South neighborhood.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2958 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2960 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2968 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3033 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_3046 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3071 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3076 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3095 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_3114 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3123 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3154 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3164 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_3194 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3212 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3225 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3237 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_3253 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3330 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3340 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3350 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures of Woerden and Zwammerdam.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning red brick architecture!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Amsterdam Zuid continued*

A very green series of pictures, ending at the Museum Square.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_3355 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3364 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3366 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3388 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_3392 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3399 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3404 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3407 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_3436 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3450 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3456 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_3476 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3481 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3496 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3519 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3580 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Harlingen*


Harlingen is one of the 11 cities in the province of Friesland in the North of the Netherlands. It's a harbor town on the Wadden Sea, the tidal sea between the mainland and a couple of Island that form the border between the Wadden Sea and the North Sea. It's an old city, it was awarded city rights in 1234, so plenty of old buildings. And being a harbor town it also got a close relation with water.


The pictures were taken in November 2009.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1944 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1954 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1957 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1963 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1968 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1972 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1973 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1980 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The ferry to the Island Vlieland


IMG_1987 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1989 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2005 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2018 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2022 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2029 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2041 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2030 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Amsterdam Vondelpark*


more snow


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_5966 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5977 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5989 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5997 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6021 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6028 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6059 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6070 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_5915 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5928 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5950 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5959 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Breukelen*


Taken today during my lunch break at work, a small walk through this small town in the province of Utrecht.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

20170310_121257 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20170310_121636 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20170310_121914 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20170310_122013 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

20170310_122038 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20170310_122133 by Momo1435, on Flickr


the river "Vecht"


20170310_122219 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Gunterstein


20170310_122510 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

20170310_122725 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Town hall


20170310_122907 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20170310_123133 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20170310_123858 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Valkenburg aan de Geul*

Located in the hills of Limburg is this old small touristy city.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Valkenburg station


IMG_2339 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2341 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2379 by Momo1435, on Flickr


This stream is the Geul river, which flows directly through the hart of this town. 


IMG_2385 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2388 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2390 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2407 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2433 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

On a hill above the town there's a ruin of an old castle. 


IMG_2465 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2470 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2486 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2504 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2533 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2576 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2588 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Amsterdam Open Tower Day 2017*

.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0984 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1059 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1169 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1075 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0977 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1231 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1238 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1258 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1281 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1382 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1921 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1621 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1697 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1670 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1673 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1827 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1853 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1823 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1876 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1890 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

More on the next page,


----------

